# Short Barreled 308 deer hunting load



## carsonc1974 (Jul 23, 2012)

I have a short barreled 308 that I plan on using on my first deer hunt this season. I've been shooting 168grn HPBT federal premium match with good results, but am looking for more of a hunting round. Keeping in mind that groups open up with lighter and cheaper rounds, do you guys have any recommendations for factory loads? I dont have access to reloading gear .


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

If you're in a position where you are limited to factory ammunition, then it will likely come down to trial and error. Any 150-180 bullet that you can find that is legal for hunting (an expanding bullet) and isn't strictly designed for target shooting will be acceptable. While I have little experience with a .308 specifically, it's little brother the .243 made Winchester Nosler ballistic silver tips shoot pretty well. Once I started reloading they became virtually impossible to find anywhere. However, it is quite incredible what they do when you lace one behind the shoulder on a white tail or pig. I don't see why they wouldn't do exceptionally well beefed up to a .30 caliber on mule deer.
Alternatively,Winchester Power-Points, Remington Core-lokts, and Hornady Interlocks would prove to be perfectly acceptable and cheaper alternatives to get more practice in.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I have a .308 with a 22" bull barrel and every bullet that I have shot out of it pretty much shoots the exact same out of it. I have shot 150 grain corelokts, 165 grain SST's, 180 grain silvertips and now I have some handloaded stuff that I am confident will shot the exact same. It has been a good gun out to 300 yards.


----------



## carsonc1974 (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm talking 16.5"barrel. 1:10 twist. Should I just stick with what I know and use the hpbt? My groups really open up when using cheaper lighter grain stuff.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

Because your match loads should be the most accurate available to you, that makes a certain degree of sense. I'd really look into 168 grain ballistic silvertips and 165 grain hornady interbonds/sst. Strictly speaking they aren't cheap, but they aren't the most expensive option either and they are certainly with a try.

I suppose realistically, as long as you lace the bullet right where it needs to go they would probably be sufficient, but I don't know just how tough target bullets are on impact. I have always assumed they were designed to break down pretty quickly to avoid ricochets or damage to metal plates.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Remember you don't need a rifle that shoots 1/2" groups at 200 yards to kill a deer. If your groups open up to 2" at what ever distance you are shooting that will kill a deer.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

I've had a Rem. M600 carbine in .308 since the mid 70's. Have always used a 150 grain Hornady light Magnum and it has killed many a deer and hog in Mississippi and Louisiana. Was very accurate and had great grouping at 200 yards. Gave it to my son when he was 12 and he shot it for years until he got his Ruger M77 in .308. He became a sniper in the US army and on SWAT team in police force after his discharge from the service.


----------



## carsonc1974 (Jul 23, 2012)

I found some report of people using match ammo with good success, and alot of people who advised against it. It sounds like I just need to do some shooting to see what hunting ammo will work.


----------



## stripey22 (Oct 12, 2009)

I shoot the same rifle. The Barnes 168 TTSX works extremely well.


----------

